
Scientists confirm the universe has no direction - mrleinad
http://phys.org/news/2016-09-scientists-universe.html
======
informatimago
How wise God is! Had He made it anisotropic, everybody would be gathering to
the same place! (Apart from a few excentrics who would go the opposite
direction).

------
_rpd
Or rather, that "The universe is not spinning or stretched in any particular
direction, according to the most stringent test yet."

